# Reversing camera screen



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have one of them Blaupunkt sat nav things in our new Bessie which doubles up as a screen for the reversing camera.

We want to get ride of it as it is usless as a sat nav and looks clumsy on the dash. But we still want a screen for the rev camera.

has anyone done the same?

We have though of getting a small room mounted screen like

http://tiny.cc/3oSDe

But not sure on the conections or if there is a better solution

Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Richard,

There is (a little bias), and it’s the solution we are now fitting to 2009 Motorhomes (as a rolling change).

Rather than use the Lucca, we now fit a LCD rear view mirror, which clips over the standard Fiat mirror.

This displays the reverse image, either only when reverse is selected or permanently. As it is a Swift solution, it only requires a new mirror and camera adaptor (V.3.5), with one new cable and has been tested to work.

If this is of interest, please contact Sargents on : 01482 881655, who will be glad to assist with the change.

Ash


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Reversing Camera*

I have a screen fitted where my rear view mirror should be.
Its a Waeco supplied by Conrad Anderson.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Me too Steve, only mine was supplied by Eddie VanBitz.

The perfect position for it I would say, eh?  

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

How much are these mirror screens?


Richard...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> How much are these mirror screens?
> 
> Richard...


Dunno Richard, as mine was part of the reversing camera package.

Not cheap though I guess, as they are actually mini lcd monitors. Ours could play DVDs if I was daft enough to plug it in, and the camera has a microphone so I can hear Mrs Zeb's eternally confusing directions if I'm in a really tight spot and she is directing from the rear.

_(No worries though, I realise now that she doesn't know her left from her right . . . so I do the opposite! 8O :lol: :lol: )_

Great bits of kit if you are willing to part with the readies! 

Dave


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all 
You can get a decent clip on 7" monitor to go over the rear view mirror on ebay for about £80 with carriage. 
I fitted one two years ago, and have been very pleased with it. 

One thing to watch though is the weight! Mine pulled the mirror off the glass (stuck on like most these days) so I had to make a stalk for the monitor itself and attached it to the headlining moulding - no problem after that. 

Most come with two video inputs. 

Mark.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Reversing Monitor etc*

Mine was originally installed fixed on the dash. But I then put Tom Tom on the dash and on occasion Val Plays with the Lap top or DS whilst we are travelling. Thought the distractions a bit excessive so moved the Reverse momitor up to the rearview mirror position just about enough surplus momitor cable.

Isn't there a maximun size of screen, by Law, that can be dash mounted.

When we purchased our S/hand Van the key sales features according to the Salesman were the reversing camera that played DVD's and Cd's etc and the emergency torch in the door. On the test drive first question was how do I turn that B camera off whilst going forwards. Reverse switches the camera on automatically.

Steve


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

An excellent safety point "pneumatician" as these Screens should only be in use when reversing the vehicle for a quick rear view , not when driving forward.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

silversurfa said:


> An excellent safety point "pneumatician" as these Screens should only be in use when reversing the vehicle for a quick rear view , not when driving forward.


What an extraordinary statement!!! 8O 8O

Why not, when they give a far better rearward view than the mirror can provide through a corner of the rear window . . . assuming you have a rear window that is.

We have a twin camera system, and when switched to "rear view" it shows exactly the same image as would be seen in the rear view mirror - rear window notwithstanding!

Surely you are not saying that a normal rear view mirror should not be used when driving forward??

Well, in our case . . . yes you are 8O , so I would be interested to hear the logic. :? :?

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Totally agree with Zebedee on this. 

I have a 7inch reverse view LCD permantly on all the time whilst driving.

It makes a tremendous difference to what I can see behind me. I would not be without it now.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Dave , think you missunderstood me , What I am saying is you should not have a rearview camera on screen when driving forward . Poor show if *you can't reverse a motorhome using your rearview mirrors, if your not sure your partner should be at the rear to make sure no one cross'es your rear.

* (not you personally)


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Poor show if *you can't reverse a motorhome using your rearview mirrors, if your not sure your partner should be at the rear to make sure no one cross'es your rear.


> Yes I can reverse without a reversing camera.
> 
> I did in our last motorhome for 2 years. But our new one has no rear window and I quiet often have to reverse it onto our drive on my own.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just been having a bit more look about for a reverse camera screen and found THIS

Its a bit more than I wanted to pay but would look nice, does any one know if the existing camera would conect to this ok?

Supose I could always sell the Blaupunkt London head unit and sant nave to help fund it.

Richard...


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The Kenwood looks a good bit of kit and from the spec is designed for reversing cameras ( mirror image comes to mind ) plus another av input for permament rear view!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Richard,

The key to this modification is not the camera, but the camera adaptor that lives in the cubby above the glove box. This is the device currently connecting the camera to your Lucca Smart Cradle.

The output from the Camera Adaptor is via three phono RCA leads (Red, Yellow and White), where the Yellow RCA carries the video signal. You need to alter this (and replace the RCAs with your own leads), but looking at the spec of the Kenwood system, it should accept this connection method.

You may need to upgrade the camera adaptor, to reduce the sound sensitivity, but again, this is something Sargents can help you with.

The other point to note is to make sure the Kenwood allows adjustment of the image, specifically rotation of the image.

On a personal note, we have had two vehicles back to Swift fitted with Kenwood and Pioneer double DIN systems, and I must say I am impressed with them both. They fit the Ducato dashboard well, and are very easy to use. The Pioneer system, in particular, was excellent and included GPS, although I understand the retail price of this was nearly £1000.

Just let me know if you need anything else, I (again) have some photos of the camera adaptor that may help, which I can send you.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> I (again) have some photos of the camera adaptor that may help, which I can send you.
> Thanks,
> Ash


Ash I would appreciate those photo's myself as i will remove the Blaupunkt system as well.

Bob


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Ash 

You should put a double DIN head unit up as a future upgrade for 2010 models, tell them it was your idea It has got to be a better idea than faffing about with separate monitors wiring and head units. 

Just need to make my mind up now. 




Bob, are you going to fit a double DIN head unit ? 





Richard...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Richard, i don't know what i will replace it with yet as i am just spying on your thread and getting some clues :wink: :wink: 

Bob


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I was hoping you were gona find out what worked best for me    

When are you getting the newun?



Richard...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Richard, we get the new un next Friday and we can't wait.

Bob


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hope all goes well Bob, I am sure you will love it.

Are you going to Airmyn? We should be there with our new van.


Richard...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

having a problem with Gaslow switch over (leaking valve) and bike rack fitting causing a little tension with me and Swift, but should have it sorted for Airmyn so see ya there  

Bob


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Something to check out before going with an integrated unit:

My friend has one of those head units with a fold out screen; it can play DVDs MP3s radio etc etc and also has an input for a camera, so with a camera attached it can be used for reversing etc.
The trouble is, in my opinion, that:
a) since the unit can only do one thing at a time, so you have to choose between having music / radio on, and being able to see behind you (if you've attached an external camera) whilst driving.
b) to activate the camera view requires navigating through various menus, and is a far cry from it being either always on, or automatically on when reverse is engaged.

It may be that some can be set up to automatically switch, but I don't think they all can do this. I'm fairly sure it wouldn't be long before it became too much trouble to 'switch over' to rear camera display, just to perform a little manoeuvre, like backing up to a fuel pump / having another go at a tight turn etc.: and this is exactly the type of occasion when accidents happen.

I reckon you can't really beat a setup where a discreet little lcd screen shows the rear view, and is always on; just like a rear view mirror, but better: 'looking down' from a nice high vantage point. 
Mounting the screen where the rear view mirror would be seems fairly intuitive, although there is a 'focus shift' from far to near required to just take a glance; unlike in a mirror. For this reason, putting the screen over in front of the passenger's seat, but facing the driver works well, since you don't need to focus so close to see it briefly when driving forward.

Ste. P.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

thePassants said:


> b) to activate the camera view requires navigating through various menus, and is a far cry from it being either always on, or automatically on when reverse is engaged.
> 
> It may be that some can be set up to automatically switch, but I don't think they all can do this.
> 
> Ste. P.


That's a very good point, and one I forgot to mention. We supply a 12V feed from the rear panel harness, to activate the reverse image, and force the Lucca to change from the map to video display.

Richard : You should make sure the Kenwood have a reverse signal input and video input, otherwise, you will be messing around with menus all the time.

Ash


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> Thanks Ash
> 
> You should put a double DIN head unit up as a future upgrade for 2010 models, tell them it was your idea It has got to be a better idea than faffing about with separate monitors wiring and head units.
> 
> Richard...


Mmm, can't imagine my career would last very long when I tell the sales team I want to add another £400 to the cost of the motorhome!

Ash


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks the "thePassants" I never thought of that

Might be back to my original plan of either one of them mirror LCD screens or a 7" drop down TV on the roof.




Richard...


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Richard, I don't know if this will help you- I have a small 7" TFT analogue TV which I believe has an input to be used as a computer monitor. I'm away from home in the MH at the moment until the end of the month so I can't check it out. If it's any use to you, I'll not want a lot for it, I'm sure we could reach a deal!
Cheers Glyn


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Glyn

It possably might be

If you could send me a PM when you get sorted that would be nice.


Thanks Richard...


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

OK Richard -will do, not back home until 31st. Will then investigate spec and send photos etc if you want.
We're enjoying CC site in Broadway at the moment!
Cheers Glyn


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Swift Reversing Camera Screen*

Regarding the post from Ash at Swift (how do you get the quote box to appear on a reply) I have had this email from SARGENT that I thought my be of interest.
-
Further to your question with regard to the 2009 reverse mirror solution. There are two parts required: 
1off EM3.5 video controller £26.19 
1off RVM710 rear view mirror £76.56 
These include the link cable from the EM3.5 to the mirror monitor, and instructions. 
With delivery and VAT this comes to £126.67 
They can be ordered from our sales line on 01482 881655.

The installation is quite straight forward, first locate the original EM1.0 or 1.1 which is in the space adjacent to the glove box (this is secured to the plastic work of the dash with Velcro. remove this and the 3 phono cables (these go to the Blaupunkt) fit the new EM3.5 to the original camera cable from the rear of the motorhome and the 3way connector for the power. route the new cable from the dash to the position of the rear-view mirror via the passenger side windscreen pillar, the cable can be pushed behind the headlining and side pillar plastic to hide the cable. The mirror monitor is then clipped onto the mirror and the cable connected.

Best Regards,
Daniel Howlett
Design Technician


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Bovisand 

That is useful to get a price comparison. 



Richard...


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Done that as well!!

http://www.motts.org/REAR VIEW CAMERA.htm

Scroll about half way down.


----------

